# A sudden increase...



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 23, 2013)

I can't but notice, that there is a sudden increase in Nazi-Furs...... Anyone know why?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 23, 2013)

Jackboot and supremacy fetish? :V


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 23, 2013)

A crippling lack of historical knowledge and/or basic human morals? :V


----------



## badlands (Jan 23, 2013)

i think it may be to do with being counter to popular culture.


also, another hell hound!


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 23, 2013)

[sup][_citation needed_][/sup]?

Wait, where are these Nazi-furs?? I always seem to miss the interesting stuff


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 23, 2013)

badlands said:


> i think it may be to do with being counter to popular culture.
> 
> 
> also, another hell hound!



Probably, with their whole rebellious nonsense. 

Yeah, I liekz dem firey fuzziez.



Dreaming said:


> [sup][_citation needed_][/sup]?
> 
> Wait, where are these Nazi-furs?? I always seem to miss the interesting stuff



A general increase, not just here.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow! I haven't noticed! ^_^


----------



## Symlus (Jan 23, 2013)

So, what are they called? Shaved? Skins?


----------



## Aetius (Jan 23, 2013)

Nazi furs scare me. Especially the ones that actually espouse National Socialism every once in a while


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 23, 2013)

In a world of economic decline, who is there to blame? Blacks, jews, latinos, and other minorities.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 23, 2013)

i find the ss death uniforms highly arousing. They are dapper as FUCK but I dont agree at all for what they stood for.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 23, 2013)

I have no idea. I didn't know nazi furs were on the rise.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 23, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> i find the ss death uniforms highly arousing. They are dapper as FUCK but I dont agree at all for what they stood for.



I agree with that, but not many other people do, that's what confused me about the rise.


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 23, 2013)

How can you tell? What makes you think this?


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 23, 2013)

I haven't seen any


----------



## Denim Mage (Jan 23, 2013)

I've seen a decline though in Nazi Tails, the cutest Nazi biastuwd eveh. Look at 'im! How could you ever hate _Tails_?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 23, 2013)

I thought this was going to be about diaperfurs.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 23, 2013)

Denim Mage said:


> I've seen a decline though in Nazi Tails, the cutest Nazi biastuwd eveh. Look at 'im! How could you ever hate _Tails_?



Very easily.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 23, 2013)

Is he of age? Can we rape him, and tell his superiors that it was his idea in the first place?


----------



## DarthLeopard (Jan 23, 2013)

It seems that these nazis tend to abuse a select few in the forums, just an assumption. Although there are some over nazis that think it is there jobs to be assholes to everyone just for the sake of it. I honesty feel sorry for them and hopefully one day theyl grow the fuck up and act like normal people instead of intentionally trying to piss everyone off.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 23, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> i find the ss death uniforms highly arousing. They are dapper as FUCK but I dont agree at all for what they stood for.



It is a shame the SS got whipped by the Poles in '39.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 23, 2013)

DarthLeopard said:


> It seems that these nazis tend to abuse a select few in the forums, just an assumption. Although there are some over nazis that think it is there jobs to be assholes to everyone just for the sake of it. I honesty feel sorry for them and hopefully one day theyl grow the fuck up and act like normal people instead of intentionally trying to piss everyone off.



Someone seems bitter. :V


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 23, 2013)

Denim Mage said:


> I've seen a decline though in Nazi Tails, the cutest Nazi biastuwd eveh. Look at 'im! How could you ever hate _Tails_?
> <pic>





.........


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 23, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Someone seems bitter. :V


Sounds more like a confession to me.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 23, 2013)

Where are they? I did Nazi them coming. 

Dohohoho

yeah i'll shut up now.


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 23, 2013)

DarthLeopard said:


> It seems that these nazis tend to abuse a select few in the forums, just an assumption. Although there are some over nazis that think it is there jobs to be assholes to everyone just for the sake of it. I honesty feel sorry for them and hopefully one day theyl grow the fuck up and act like normal people instead of intentionally trying to piss everyone off.


I'm sorry but "being an asshole" =/= "being a nazi". They're completely seperate things.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 23, 2013)

Denim Mage said:


> I've seen a decline though in Nazi Tails, the cutest Nazi biastuwd eveh. Look at 'im! How could you ever hate _Tails_?



Easy I already hate tails and I hate nazis.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Jan 23, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Someone seems bitter. :V



Sorry. It just ticks me off.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Denim Mage said:


> I've seen a decline though in Nazi Tails, the cutest Nazi biastuwd eveh. Look at 'im! How could you ever hate _Tails_?



I think anyone who knows history would find it easy.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 23, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Where are they? I did Nazi them coming.
> 
> Dohohoho
> 
> yeah i'll shut up now.





Hahahaha! What a punny, Aleu! ^_^



Must've been cause most nazi furry designs are a HITLER and miss! 

HEheheheheheheh! I think that one was clever! ^_^


----------



## Aleu (Jan 23, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Hahahaha! What a punny, Aleu! ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jew can say that again.


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 23, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Hahahaha! What a punny, Aleu! ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could say that they take it FURhrer than most.

I'll get my coat...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 23, 2013)

It's not a 'sudden' increase, OP. I've been here for a couple of years* :V*


----------



## DarthLeopard (Jan 23, 2013)

Something must be off when nazifur thread turns into standup comedy.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 23, 2013)

Raptros said:


> You could say that they take it FURhrer than most.
> 
> I'll get my coat...


I think you left it on mein kampfy chair.


DarthLeopard said:


> Something must be off when nazifur thread turns into standup comedy.



I think it's better this way.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 23, 2013)

DarthLeopard said:


> It seems that these nazis tend to abuse a select few in the forums, just an assumption. Although there are some over nazis that think it is there jobs to be assholes to everyone just for the sake of it. I honesty feel sorry for them and hopefully one day theyl grow the fuck up and act like normal people instead of intentionally trying to piss everyone off.



Here's an idea (bear with me here), why don't you try going _to them_ and calling them out to their face instead of this indirect subtle hinting bullcrap thread? I'm not even trying to be mean here, I don't see what this thread is achieving, what do you want it to achieve? It's going to achieve nothing other than bitching, if you have an issue with Nazi *users* (is there really more than one or do you have an issue with this one guy on the forums), then GO TO THEM AND SAY SOMETHING TO THEIR FACE


Try it out, it may just work. Also, the chances are that they're not "Nazis" unless they've specifically used that word to describe themselves, appreciation of history is a different thing


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 23, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I think you left it on mein kampfy chair.
> 
> 
> I think it's better this way.


Ahh thanks, I'll be reich back...


----------



## Aleu (Jan 23, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Ahh thanks, I'll be reich back...



Be sure to be here at least before half past nein.


----------



## Day Coydog (Jan 23, 2013)

I would not have "liked" Aleu's first pun if I had seen what was on the next page...


----------



## Aleu (Jan 23, 2013)

Day Coydog said:


> I would not have "liked" Aleu's first pun if I had seen what was on the next page...



Awh you're just being coy, dawg. ;3

i can't stop D:


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

U18-chan, anyone? >:V


----------



## Delta Fox (Jan 23, 2013)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> I can't but notice, that there is a sudden increase in Nazi-Furs...... Anyone know why?








BE AFRAID


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 23, 2013)

This thread is atrocious.


----------



## Delta Fox (Jan 23, 2013)

d.batty said:


> This thread is atrocious.








AIN'T GIVE A DAMN


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 23, 2013)

Nazi fetish, eyuck....

I wonder if there're black people that masturbate to Klan uniforms.


----------



## Delta Fox (Jan 23, 2013)

Furries complaining about Nazi fetish hahaha wow


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 23, 2013)

What's wow about it?
At least the furry "fetish" didn't try to eliminate millions of people.  Get your shit straight.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 23, 2013)

D.Batty is right! That's nothing to joke about! People are really sensitive about stuff like that for a reason! =[


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 23, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Nazi fetish, eyuck....
> 
> I wonder if there're black people that masturbate to Klan uniforms.


The idea of Klansmen hanging from a tall tree has its appeal. Or better yet, from those overhanging street lamps so little decomposing bits can fall on people's windshields from time to time


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 24, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> D.Batty is right! That's nothing to joke about! People are really sensitive about stuff like that for a reason! =[




have you gone on some meds latley, wtf happened to you. >:I


----------



## Delta Fox (Jan 24, 2013)

d.batty said:


> What's wow about it?
> At least the furry "fetish" didn't try to eliminate millions of people.  Get your shit straight.




Don't conflate Neo-Nazis with people who are interested in Nazis and people with a Nazi Fetish. The Nazi fetish is all about sexualizing the bold and powerful image of the Third Reich, it has nothing to do with wanting to kill millions of people. There are tons of people like myself who are history buffs who find the Third Reich an interesting subject, once again it has nothing to do with politics.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 24, 2013)

MEIN FUHRER! I CAN WALK!

Anyway nazifurs are the same kinda people as Germany Hetalia cosplayers...they are stupid, or a better way of putting it, capable of being stupid. Ever see that Sieg Heil photo from Anime Boston 2010? It's not that they are antisemetic or anything (Nazifurs or Germany cosplayers) but sometimes, the way they act is in poor taste.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 24, 2013)

Delta Fox said:


> Don't conflate Neo-Nazis with people who are interested in Nazis and people with a Nazi Fetish. The Nazi fetish is all about sexualizing the bold and powerful image of the Third Reich, it has nothing to do with wanting to kill millions of people. There are tons of people like myself who are history buffs who find the Third Reich an interesting subject, once again it has nothing to do with politics.


Please spare me of your verbal diarrhea.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 24, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Please spare me with your verbal diarrhea.



China had cooler uniforms anyway.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 24, 2013)

I am not offended by snazzy Nazi uniforms. I *am* worried by furs taking on Nazi ideals for the sake of jerking off. (Although its been ages since I've seen Nazi art)

Seems kinda strange to add all that crap onto a strange enough fandom.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm bothered by the idea of Nazi furs for the simple fact of what Naziism represents. I understand that there is a fetish for it, I suppose, but I personally cant imagine being turned on by something representing "powerful" that also brought so much suffering and outright evil into the world. I basically react to nazi furs the same way I'd react to any neo-Nazi....wondering how the hell someone could support that, and then giving it a wide berth.


----------



## badlands (Jan 24, 2013)

i also think there's a difference between Nazi and ww2 German military. a charterer posed in front of a swastika and/or wearing a Nazi armband is a Nazi. A character in a military uniform, sat on top of a panzer tank with the iron cross on the uniform (yes i know in ww2 it was the Balkenkreuz but iron cross is simpler) is not automatically a Nazi


----------



## Brazen (Jan 24, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> In a world of economic decline, who is there to blame? Blacks, jews, latinos, and other minorities.



It's pretty much this. Liberalism goes out the window when poverty barges through the door. 
If you're unemployed or threatened by unemployment you're going to develop a natural interest in a political system which promises employment for all. 
If you're unemployed because of immigrants you'll find appeal in a political system which espouses the importance of maintaining a certain race standard rather than having a revolving door immigration policy which slowly but surely causes your country to be culturally converted to that of a 3rd world Muslim or latin-American country. 
If you're afraid of military rivals from abroad you're going to be more supportive to a system which promises to establish a stronger military presence to protect your interests. 
If you're watching the economy collapse because of a handful of people exploiting a broken economic model you're going to be more open to someone who promises state intervention where so much power cannot possibly be held by private interests.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 24, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> In a world of economic decline, who is there to blame? Blacks, jews, latinos, and other minorities.


Obama


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 24, 2013)

Furries giving a damn of what people are into
Furries being furries again

Then again as a friend in idola once went: "if the Nazi's didnt kill those 6 million or so people since its common sense to think that they weren't all jews as idiots think and just locked them up like the US did to their Japanese americans...would we have hated them all the same"

To which one person went "wait...you Americans locked up those with Japanese heritage? in WW2?"

to what we learn? "The victor writes the history, leaving out all the bad things they did but airing out all what the loser did"


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 24, 2013)

When der fuehrer says we is de master race
We heil heil right in der fueher's face


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 24, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> When der fuehrer says we is de master race
> We heil heil right in der fueher's face


Tails: "Thuper-DUPER thupermen!"


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 24, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> Furries giving a damn of what people are into
> Furries being furries again



I don't think this is unique to just furries. On an aviation forum I belong to topics like this come up frequently as well. More like people being people again.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 24, 2013)

Delta Fox said:


> Don't conflate Neo-Nazis with people who are interested in Nazis and people with a Nazi Fetish. The Nazi fetish is all about sexualizing the bold and powerful image of the Third Reich, it has nothing to do with wanting to kill millions of people. There are tons of people like myself who are history buffs who find the Third Reich an interesting subject, once again it has nothing to do with politics.


The sole reason I like Nazi germany is their war equipment. Their uniforms and tanks are just gorgeous. Not to mention they had some mean stuff, like nebelwerfers and some mean artillery. And Kar98k gets my love.

I spit on them who like Nazi Germany for their political views or morals or if they like what they did.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 24, 2013)

I hadn't noticed an increase in nazifurs [I think this term describes any ww2 furries, not just those who prefer the nazis for whatever reason]

Having had a friend who owned a nazi trenchcoat and helmet, various other things, I know it's pretty obvious that people who are into nazi stuff aren't automatically nazi supporters or history haters. Usually they just think it's cool. 

If you ever went as a pirate for halloween think of the historicaly insensitive outrage you yourself have caused! D:

It is, for the most part, a harmless activity which actually robs the nazi cause of its symbols and seriousness.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 24, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> [I think this term describes any ww2 furries, not just those who prefer the nazis for whatever reason]


I think it's actually just meant for nazi supporting furs. Ww2 enthusiasts are a totally other thing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 24, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I think it's actually just meant for nazi supporting furs. Ww2 enthusiasts are a totally other thing.



http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Nazi_Furs

The online links I found provided a broad impression. 

There is a special word to make the difference between ww2 enthusiasts and actual nazi supports clear though; idiots.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 24, 2013)

Alright... I do enjoy WWII-related subjects... but even though I'd take a StuG III over a Sherman any day of the week (seriously, that is one neat assault gun), I'd seriously hesitate to accept being called Nazi Fur over it. Who even came up with that name? >.>


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 24, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> Alright... I do enjoy WWII-related subjects... but even though I'd take a StuG III over a Sherman any day of the week (seriously, that is one neat assault gun), I'd seriously hesitate to accept being called Nazi Fur over it. Who even came up with that name? >.>



I suspect the name was coined by people who didn't like them, but then the group decided to keep it because it sounds pretty cool. Like 'the who'.


----------



## Machine (Jan 24, 2013)

What sudden increase?


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 24, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> The sole reason I like Nazi germany is their war equipment. Their uniforms and tanks are just gorgeous. Not to mention they had some mean stuff, like nebelwerfers and some mean artillery. And Kar98k gets my love.
> 
> I spit on them who like Nazi Germany for their political views or morals or if they like what they did.



My interest is more in the tech they were developing, everything from the conventional jet engines to the  pulse detonation jet engines to the rocket tech was far ahead of anybody else at the time, really quite amazing stuff. 

Like you, I can't tolerate anyone who likes the Nazis for there politics or morals.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 24, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I suspect the name was coined by people who didn't like them, but then the group decided to keep it because it sounds pretty cool. Like 'the who'.


The who? :V

Alright... I guess it's time to start another WWII furry subculture! Allied Furs or something like that. What's the difference? The name. Hopefully an undying rivalry will come naturally. <3


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 24, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> The who? :V
> 
> Alright... I guess it's time to start another WWII furry subculture! Allied Furs or something like that. What's the difference? The name. Hopefully an undying rivalry will come naturally. <3



_Soviet_fursalready exists, and they're actually allied with Nazifurs.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 24, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> _Soviet_fursalready exists, and they're actually allied with Nazifurs.


Well, at least that's _one_ situation where Glenn Beck was right. Goddamn communazis in mah fandom. :V


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 24, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> _Soviet_fursalready exists, and they're actually allied with Nazifurs.



I guess they aren't going for historical accuracy.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm just amazed that this got to 74 replies. I think the core of the  matter is that Nazi aesthetics are quite appealing because of the taboo  surrounding them and their general appearance, though why people can't  design their own original uniforms for their characters _*based*_  on the NSDAP appearance is beyond me. That, or it's because of the  typical "rebel" kids that do stuff just to piss their parents off.


----------



## Brazen (Jan 24, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> I guess they aren't going for historical accuracy.



Or maybe they are and the Naz-furs are about to attack them out of the blue.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 24, 2013)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> I'm just amazed that this got to 74 replies. I think the core of the  matter is that Nazi aesthetics are quite appealing because of the taboo  surrounding them and their general appearance, though why people can't  design their own original uniforms for their characters _*based*_  on the NSDAP appearance is beyond me. That, or it's because of the  typical "rebel" kids that do stuff just to piss their parents off.



Some people like policemen uniforms. Why don't they design their own to avoid being confused with people who impersonate the police for criminal reasons?


----------



## Delta Fox (Jan 24, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Please spare me of your verbal diarrhea.



You're basically saying anyone who is interested in Nazis or has a Nazi fetish automatically supports the politics of National Socialism, which is bullshit.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 24, 2013)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> I'm just amazed that this got to 74 replies. I think the core of the  matter is that Nazi aesthetics are quite appealing because of the taboo  surrounding them and their general appearance, though why people can't  design their own original uniforms for their characters _*based*_  on the NSDAP appearance is beyond me. That, or it's because of the  typical "rebel" kids that do stuff just to piss their parents off.


Part of the issue here is that the NSDAP aesthetic has become so iconic it's hard to base a design on them without either missing the point entirely or obviously puttin' on the Reich. And well, furries don't seem to be very good at subtlety in their designs.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 24, 2013)

Has anybody else noticed a succession of sudden increases in sudden increases?


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 24, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Has anybody else noticed a succession of sudden increases in sudden increases?



I've been observing this effect for quite some time now.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 24, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Nazi_Furs
> 
> The online links I found provided a broad impression.
> 
> There is a special word to make the difference between ww2 enthusiasts and actual nazi supports clear though; idiots.




That article paints a pretty neutral or even positive view of the Nazi furs, except for the quote contained within. However, I still find it a little disturbing to see an anthro dressed up in nazi gear...and I'm a history buff. In fact, I'm absolutely fascinated with the WWII time period, it was such an intense period of our history, so much about the world changed so quickly, the extremes were so visible...it really is a fascinating time period. Having a nazi helmet or any other relic from that time period, from either side, for me would be akin to appreciating such relics at a museum...definitely "cool" to have a piece of history. 

And the nazis definitely did develop some interesting technology, which I can appreciate (especially the development of the jet engine and modern rocket technology), so I have no problem with someone appreciating the tech aspects. 

But personally identifying with the nazis, on the other hand, is a bridge too far for me. I've seen enough images of SS officers aiming pistols at the back of jews' heads to permanently be reminded of that whenever I see a Nazi uniform, or something that resembles it. The nazi imagery most definitely reminds of hate and the worst of human nature, and so while I can appreciate it from a historical perspective...and as fair as I try to be...I'd have difficulty maintaining a friendship with someone who chose to wear such imagery on their person regularly, or identify personally with the nazi or neo-nazi culture. Too much for me, thanks. I'll steer clear.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 24, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Some people like policemen uniforms. Why don't they design their own to avoid being confused with people who impersonate the police for criminal reasons?



My point is that their character (or themselves) would gain far more individuality by being designed that way and it would be more inventive. For those who'd like the Nazi uniform because it fits their purposes, fine, but I doubt many do so to distinguish their characters/themselves, it seems like they do it more out of obnoxious flamboyancy. And there's quite a difference between police uniforms and Nazi uniforms, mainly the ideas associated with each of them.



Fox_720B said:


> That article paints a pretty neutral or even  positive view of the Nazi furs, except for the quote contained within.  However, I still find it a little disturbing to see an anthro dressed up  in nazi gear...and I'm a history buff. In fact, I'm absolutely  fascinated with the WWII time period, it was such an intense period of  our history, so much about the world changed so quickly, the extremes  were so visible...it really is a fascinating time period. Having a nazi  helmet or any other relic from that time period, from either side, for  me would be akin to appreciating such relics at a museum...definitely  "cool" to have a piece of history.
> 
> And the nazis definitely did develop some interesting technology, which I  can appreciate (especially the development of the jet engine and modern  rocket technology), so I have no problem with someone appreciating the  tech aspects.
> 
> But personally identifying with the nazis, on the other hand, is a  bridge too far for me. I've seen enough images off SS officers aiming  pistols at the back of jews' heads to permanently be reminded of that  whenever I see a Nazi uniform, or something that resembles it. The nazi  imagery most definitely reminds of hate and the worst of human nature,  and so while I can appreciate it from a historical perspective...and as  fair as I try to be...I'd have difficulty maintaining a friendship with  someone who chose to wear such imagery on their person regularly, or  identify personally with the nazi or neonazi culture. Too much for me,  thanks. I'll steer clear.



That's part of the point I was making. I like SS uniforms because I think they're stylish (they are designer for god's sake) and I appreciate the time period, but when people openly support the ideals the Nazi's held, then it gets ridiculous. A lot of them do it because they want to be noticed, but then whine when people confront them about it. I doubt most Nazi-furs even know about half of the crimes the Nazi's committed (excluding their human experiments, which is in its own category of wrong).


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 24, 2013)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> My point is that their character (or themselves) would gain far more individuality by being designed that way and it would be more inventive. For those who'd like the Nazi uniform because it fits their purposes, fine, but I doubt many do so to distinguish their characters/themselves, it seems like they do it more out of obnoxious flamboyancy. And there's quite a difference between police uniforms and Nazi uniforms, mainly the ideas associated with each of them.


So basically you're saying it's in really bad taste?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 24, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> That article paints a pretty neutral or even positive view of the Nazi furs, except for the quote contained within. However, I still find it a little disturbing to see an anthro dressed up in nazi gear...and I'm a history buff. In fact, I'm absolutely fascinated with the WWII time period, it was such an intense period of our history, so much about the world changed to quickly, the extremes were so visible...it really is a fascinating time period. Having a nazy helmet or any other relic from that time period, from either side, for me would be akin to appreciating such relics at a museum...definitely "cool" to have a piece of history.
> 
> And the nazis definitely did develop some interesting technology, which I can appreciate (especially the development of the jet engine and modern rocket technology), so I have no problem with someone appreciating the tech aspects.
> 
> But personally identifying with the nazis, on the other hand, is a bridge too far for me. I've seen enough images off SS officers aiming pistols at the back of jews' heads to permanently be reminded of that whenever I see a Nazi uniform, or something that resembles it. The nazi imagery most definitely reminds of hate and the worst of human nature, and so while I can appreciate it from a historical perspective...and as fair as I try to be...I'd have difficulty maintaining a friendship with someone who chose to wear such imagery on their person regularly, or identify personally with the nazi or neonazi culture. Too much for me, thanks. I'll steer clear.



I reckon that somewhere out there on a ww2enthusiast forum there are users saying they don't mind nazi costumes, but furries...well they're just disturbing. ;3 

I understand the fact nazifurs creep people out completely, given the volumes of information on the attrocities commited under the swastika. I also think it's important that the potency of symbols is appreciated as subjective and lacklustre though. When shirts have Mau on them his image is no longer a symbol of absolute authority and fear, but a mere curiosity and joke. We might take some personal satisfaction that these sick men and women's precious iconography has become a plaything.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 24, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> So basically you're saying it's in really bad taste?



When done so for nothing but attention gain or laziness and not for character/personal development.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 24, 2013)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> When done so for nothing but attention gain or laziness and not for character/personal development.



Or when Jake and Dinos Chapman make a hitler themed mini golf course. 

http://www.artlyst.com/img/articles/3324.jpg

Of course, they get huge amounts of attention from this. I personally thought the reason they expressed for doing this was the most dissatisfying 'it's to make fun of hitler', you claim to be cutting edge controversial artists yet the intention behind your work is already so widespread there's hardly any legitimate controversy? 

Boring.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 24, 2013)

Akin to "The Great Dictator", mocking a thing is one way of removing its credibility, giving it less power to instill fear. I see your point. However, a lot of groups that are using this imagery are not using it as a joke or somehow mocking Nazis....they take it seriously enough to identify with it, and that bothers me. 

It's kinda like this. How the image is depicted goes a good deal of the way towards having it come across as a joke and nonserious, or very serious and "I identify with this". In the case of Mau however, I think a good deal of people wearing those shirts have no idea who mau is...they've just seen this image of a person and thought it looked neat. Hitler is still remembered as an icon of hate.


----------



## Brazen (Jan 24, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> It's kinda like this. How the image is depicted goes a good deal of the way towards having it come across as a joke and nonserious, or very serious and "I identify with this". In the case of Mau however, I think a good deal of people wearing those shirts have no idea who mau is...they've just seen this image of a person and thought it looked neat. Hitler is still remembered as an icon of hate.



But he won't be forever as time passes, and there's nothing you can do about it. Nobody remembers that it was the Bonapartists who still hold the record for biggest % of citizens killed, Napoleon is seen as a God-general rather than as a tyrant who started the biggest war of its time. Nobody recalls that it was the British who invented the modern-day concentration camp during the boer wars and what they did to those poor farmers. The lives of the people who died become more and more worthless with every passing year as we come to understand how insignificant they really are "in the long run". When the WW2 period has completely passed from living memory the emotionally charged impressions that currently exist of Hitler and the Nazis will wane, the newer generations will simply see the guy as yet another autocrat who talked the talk but couldn't walk the walk, and the Nazis as the guys who invented the electron microscope and modern clothing.

You should try to accept that fact now so you're not completely shocked when the next generation is no longer biased against the Third Reich just because some poor Jews died.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 24, 2013)

Brazen said:


> You should try to accept that fact now so you're not completely shocked when the next generation is no longer biased against the Third Reich just because some poor Jews died.




I am quite aware of this, in fact I have seen increasingly that younger people, some even of high school age, don't know who hitler was aside from "wasn't he some bad dude or something?" I find that he is more highly recognized than Mau, however. 

I can't disagree with what you wrote. In time the memory will fade. But for now, I personally have a negative impression of naziism and nazi subculture and choose not to associate with it. It is my own appreciation of history that drives my appreciation of the technology and my disapproval of the culture.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 24, 2013)

I like the uniforms, equipment and the armor (tanks) they had, more or less.

Alle hagel FÃ¼hrer Glaice :V


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 24, 2013)

Brazen said:


> You should try to accept that fact now so you're not completely shocked when the next generation is no longer biased against the Third Reich just because some poor Jews died.




It irritates me that the holocaust has become primarily associated with Jews, never mind the Africans, Arabs, Gypsies, Homosexuals and disabled people that were murdered as well.


----------



## Brazen (Jan 24, 2013)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> It irritates me that the holocaust has become primarily associated with Jews, never mind the Africans, Arabs, Gypsies, Homosexuals and disabled people that were murdered as well.



Gypsies don't run Hollywood. Neither do the descendants of the 27 million Soviets.


----------



## Delta Fox (Jan 24, 2013)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> It irritates me that the holocaust has become primarily associated with Jews, never mind the Africans, Arabs, Gypsies, Homosexuals and disabled people that were murdered as well.



It has always been that way, seeing as the vast majority of those killed in the holocaust were Jewish. The second most persecuted group by the Third Reich was Slavs, most of the other groups you mention had fairly small numbers of victims in comparison to the 6 million Jews. Not to mention Gypsies and Gays were still treated like crap after 1945, and most gays had to finish their sentences given to them by the Nazis.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 24, 2013)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> It irritates me that the holocaust has become primarily associated with Jews, never mind the Africans, Arabs, Gypsies, Homosexuals and disabled people that were murdered as well.


Remember how I said
"The Victor writes the history"
if you made it that the concentration camps were just killing so many different people it wouldnt tug at folks heart strings as much if it was a specific people practicing a specific religion.

its like going
"We wiped out a Village"
and then going
"We wiped out a village full of black people"

the first one would be "you horrible people" while the other one would get "YOU MONSTERS!"


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 24, 2013)

Gypsies have been treated like crap for a lot longer than that. Really screws up the equality scale when people associate the holocaust with the most killed according to race rather than all the people who suffered.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 24, 2013)

Brazen said:


> But he won't be forever as time passes, and there's nothing you can do about it. Nobody remembers that it was the Bonapartists who still hold the record for biggest % of citizens killed, Napoleon is seen as a God-general rather than as a tyrant who started the biggest war of its time. Nobody recalls that it was the British who invented the modern-day concentration camp during the boer wars and what they did to those poor farmers. The lives of the people who died become more and more worthless with every passing year as we come to understand how insignificant they really are "in the long run". When the WW2 period has completely passed from living memory the emotionally charged impressions that currently exist of Hitler and the Nazis will wane, the newer generations will simply see the guy as yet another autocrat who talked the talk but couldn't walk the walk, and the Nazis as the guys who invented the electron microscope and modern clothing.
> 
> You should try to accept that fact now so you're not completely shocked when the next generation is no longer biased against the Third Reich just because some poor Jews died.



In a reply to me you agreed with me when I said that people like to blame minorities in times of economic turmoil. As time goes on and this worldwide recession worsens it will only encourage people to look to Hitler's (and other fascist leaders') example more often and take his ideals more seriously.


----------

